# Does anyone make a side entry inexpensive crate ..



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

That is not a wire cage? As I am having a rough time getting some space organized and I need a side entry to use the space I have. Something along the line of a vari-kennel in quality and price. Though I am not having very much luck searching outside of the wire cages or 'designer' wood boxes. This dog will tear the crap out of stuff like that fast. 

I really like this Owens the way it is set up but it is out of the price range at this point.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I *think* Maren had something like that - you may want to search the threads - I think it was for tight vehicle applications. I know I saw a picture it was like a vari kennel with one door on long end and one door on side.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Ok maybe not but I SWEAR I saw one on this site and I wanted one with end/end doors not end/side doors (and the only end/end was too small)


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

i have a metal wire one for villain that is a side entry , and it it THICK wire, they cannot bend it , belive me he would if he could, not sure of the companys name, but is HEAVY DUTY < and suoer heavy to carry too ,


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Nope no wire cages for me. To many places for a crazy dog to chew on, I doesn't matter if they cannot bend the wire it is the teeth I am worried about.  As well as to much visual stimulation to aggravate that behaviour. 

Nancy I found that post of Maren's took a bit of creative searching but I found it. These were the crates she was talking about. I've got an email into them.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

this is the pic, the day his bed exploded
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...0383894940296.604329.878810295&type=1&theater


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Geoff please post what you find that may be perfect as a third crate (temporary) when I get my next dog but have to transport 3 at the same time.


----------



## Christina Kennedy (Aug 25, 2010)

Geoff, I would also love to know where that crate can be found, if at all?


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> this is the pic, the day his bed exploded
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150383894940296.604329.878810295#!/photo.php?fbid=10150674941605296&set=a.10150383894940296.604329.878810295&type=1&theater


Damn! That's a vet bill waiting to happen! Can't get over how much Villian and Phin look alike though. Phin doesn't get a bed for that very reason the only thing that is in his crate is black Kongs or Zogoflex products. That way he will chew on those first before anything else. 



Christina Kennedy said:


> Geoff, I would also love to know where that crate can be found, if at all?





Nancy Jocoy said:


> Geoff please post what you find that may be perfect as a third crate (temporary) when I get my next dog but have to transport 3 at the same time.


I only sent an email to them an hour ago but here is there www for maybe contacting them yourself. It looks like they are based out of MN. http://www.miller-mfg.com/page/1/Products.jsp?groupId=802


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Yup, that's the one! I love them. Got them at Orscheln's (kind of like a Tractor Supply Co., if you guys have those in Canada) on sale so they were the same price as a similar sized one door crate (like $90ish for the large, $80ish for the medium?). I have the large and medium sitting side by side in the back of my Element and I can fit another large in front of those two if needed. I will need to replace one of the medium's door panels (one of the bars that you squeeze to lock the door got bent), but they are doing great otherwise.

http://www.miller-mfg.com/page/1/Products.jsp?groupId=802


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah I just got an email back they are carried by TSC here in Canada my local store has a large in stock for as the clerk said on the phone 80 bucks.  Gonna head down and check it out.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

For people in the states who are looking for those crates (the vari-kennel type with the side door) I've seen them at either PetSmart or PetCo, can't remember which.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I have two of them and like the design a fair bit for their versatility esp. in a smaller vehicle or tighter space. Something that I don't particularly care for is the 4 support tabs in the middle/bottom of the crate. First, they're clearly weak points for the bottom of the crate. Second, I can imagine that they could create uncomfortable pressure points for a dog. Last, if you set the kennel on something slightly delicate and pivot it with a dog in it you stand a chance of marring what's beneath the kennel. 

I've been considering removing the tabs and then affixing a small bath mat to the bottom. It would address the issues I mentioned above while supporting the bottom of the crate.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

That looks awesome! I've never seen a crate like that, that could solve so many space issues. I'll have to take a look at yours once you get it.


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Are these airline approved? If so I'm buying!


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> Yeah I just got an email back they are carried by TSC here in Canada my local store has a large in stock for as the clerk said on the phone 80 bucks.  Gonna head down and check it out.


So did you get one man? Also not to side swipe the thread or anything does anyone know where I can find a 2 dog crate?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I contacted the manufacturer and, in the US, Tractor Supply, Southern States, and Agway carry the 2 door crates (Miller).

Even if not in stock they can special order according to the vendor.

The only place I actually found it online is AGWAY

http://www.agway.com/catalog/pet/kennels_houses_and_carriers/crates.html?page=2

It was not in my Tractor supply catalog or online at either tractor supply or southern states but the agway page is copyrighted by southern states so maybe it is the yankee version.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Shane Woodlief said:


> does anyone know where I can find a 2 dog crate?


Hey Shane

Bill Boatman sells two dog boxes and plastic airline style crates
http://www.billboatmancoinc.com/2011_1_2_bbc_catalog.pdf
page 35 &36


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the help Thomas!





Thomas Barriano said:


> Hey Shane
> 
> Bill Boatman sells two dog boxes and plastic airline style crates
> http://www.billboatmancoinc.com/2011_1_2_bbc_catalog.pdf
> page 35 &36


----------



## Lisa Radcliffe (Jun 9, 2011)

Geoff Empey said:


> Nope no wire cages for me. To many places for a crazy dog to chew on, I doesn't matter if they cannot bend the wire it is the teeth I am worried about.  As well as to much visual stimulation to aggravate that behaviour.
> 
> Nancy I found that post of Maren's took a bit of creative searching but I found it. These were the crates she was talking about. I've got an email into them.


I have 2 of these crates they are really nice in summer $125 each at Coastal farm supply


----------

